# Service LAB / Schreiber für S7



## wincc (5 März 2009)

Hallo ich suche eine Software um Variablen von S7 Programmen bei Fehlersuche bzw Inbetriebnahme mitzuschreiben

Hab mal mit Service Lab gearbeitet aber das ist schon Jahre her

welche tools setzt ihr ein???

hat noch jemand ne Service Lab version die er nicht mehr benötigt???


----------



## Rainer Hönle (5 März 2009)

Neben dem SPS-Analyser von AUTEM gibt es hierzu den AutoSPy von uns.


----------



## wincc (5 März 2009)

*Hab meine Alten Lizenzen für Service Lab 3.5 und 5.6 Basic wieder gefunden*

*hat noch jemand die CD ? Diskette  lol?  dafür ?*


----------



## olitheis (6 März 2009)

hallo,
ich habe noch eine. ich schaue heute abend mal nach.
Gruß
Oli


----------

